# B/a 1418 spinner for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

this one was re-built a while ago but may never have been used since re-build

has a few spots where you can see where old guides were but blank is in fine condition otherwise.

6 guides + tip....31” butt to center of reel seat.

$270

add $20 to ship


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------

